# Upgrading an old home Theater System



## Marksb (Nov 28, 2011)

Have a really older system, and been wanting to upgrade, and would love to hear from home theater folk. I do enjoy quality, and I don't mind waiting for the right components to be available. I currently have a 65" Mitsubishi rear projection TV, it's over 15 years old, but was one of the best out there when I purchased it, now of course it's past it's prime, but I've had a hard time just giving it way, and have no idea what it is worth on the market today. I also need to get a Blue Ray player, was waiting out that battle as well. Of course the Blue Ray players are not really compatible with my Yamaha DSP A1, so the receiver also needs upgrading.

I've been looking at the new Elite 70" LED at a nearby Best Buy, and by my observation seems to have the best picture out there. I was thinking of pairing it up with a Pioneer SC-55 to replace my Yamaha. Have some nice Klipsch RF7 towers, so I think I'm good there.

Anyone out there have these components, feedback would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is there any reason you could not go with a projector and screen instead of a display? for what you pay for a large 60" or larger display you can get a really god projector and make the image as large as 140" if you choose.

For a receiver I highly recommend the Onkyo 809 its a hard deal to beat for the money. 
For a Bluray player if you want a great player with all the bells and whistles look at OPPO, if your just looking for a good quality player that will last Panasonic is the best choice for less than $150


----------



## Marksb (Nov 28, 2011)

I hadn't thought of a projector, never even considered it, most likely a tunnel vision thing, had boxes all my life, and the new flat screen was going to be my Christmas present.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are some limitations to having a projector one being if you cant make the room somewhat dark and if you dont have a ceiling thats low enough or a rear wall that you can mount it on thats not to far back.


----------



## Marksb (Nov 28, 2011)

This new system will go in our family room, and the wife doesn't want a projector, so we're back to a tv.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Which Mitsubishi TV do you have now? I'm in the market and also in SoCal. 

Best TV on the Market right now, ignoring money, according to the most recent shoot-out, is indeed the Sharp Elite.

Runners up are two Plasma sets, the Panasonic 65VT30 and the Samsung PN59D8000.

http://www.valueelectronics.com/VE HDTV shoot out.htm

I second the recommendation for Oppo (price no object) and Panasonic (if price is a concern) for the Blu ray player.

Tony's recommendation of the Onkyo is good, also take a look at the Denon 3312 and 4311, depending on your needs and how high end you want to go.


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

I do not currently have any of these components but I too have been looking at the elite 70,let me know if you get one and what you
think. thanks Larry


----------



## SALESEPHOTO (Jul 5, 2009)

Something to think about, if you have a closet in that room you can take off door and rear project out of closet onto rear projection screen so wife will not sww projector.


----------



## Marksb (Nov 28, 2011)

I have the Mitsubishi WS65857 65" inch. It's obviously an older model, still works great however. Let me know if you have an interest, and what you think it might be worth.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Marksb (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the idea, but unfortunately no closet, it's the family room.


----------



## Marksb (Nov 28, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Marksb said:


> I have the Mitsubishi WS65857 65" inch. It's obviously an older model, still works great however. Let me know if you have an interest, and what you think it might be worth.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Thx, but not one of the models I'm looking for. 

I would ask $350 and hope for the best, in your shoes.


----------

